# Coffee shop near Victoria, London



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Morning all,

Heading up to London next week for a meeting and have the afternoon free. Any recommendations for somewhere nice to grab a coffee?

I know nothing about London coffee scene as I generally avoid the big city if I can. Too many people and I find my wellies and grubby old Barbour jacket tend to draw stares.

Cheers

Nick


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi, I'm big fan of

Iris and June

1 Howick Place

very near Victoria station


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Yep. And flat cap on Strutton ground is an old faithful too.

(Takeaway only as it's a stall)


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Iris and June for sure - spent a few hours there in December. Great food as well.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Cheers chaps.

I will try not to fill up on Great Western's finest on the way.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Iris and June for sure - spent a few hours there in December. Great food as well.


Olivia done a shift in there in December. Pretty quiet compared to Ozone she said.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

jonc said:


> Yep. And *flat cap* on Strutton ground is an old faithful too.
> 
> (Takeaway only as it's a stall)


Initially I read that as a pish take of Nick's "Bumpkin Attire" (along with the Wax-jacket and wellies)


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

And also in Strutton Ground is a great little old school shop that sells Loakes and Barkers at good prices for those of you who value a quality shoe. The café at the other end from where Flat Cap is also does a nice pizza. Coffee isn't anywhere near flat caps offering though.


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

found myself in victoria this morning so decided to try out a new coffee place. opted for flat cap. the guys were quite ready as they were still dialing in the beans. had a good chat with them thne a great cortado. would recommend this place


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Unless it's raining lol!


----------

